# Adding additional lacquer to a car



## xzenner (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi Guys, first time poster and absolute detailing noob with a question that may be so stupid no-one else bothers to ask, as i can't find a thing on google.

My car has the typical factory finish orange peel effect, and during lockdown I have so much time to burn I was going to flatten the paint.
A friend warned me against this as it is a 2 year old car, and will remove the clear coat that provides UV protection.

So my question is can i spray aerosol lacquer onto my car (cleaned and thoroughly rinsed) then flatten this for the same perfect smooth shine effect?

If so would i need to key the surface of the current top coat?
Will there be risk of delamination after a couple of years?
Any thing else i should know or consider before undertaking this project, or do i just do as 99.99% of other road users do and accept orange peel is the norm for most factory cars?

TIA
:newbie:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you could spray aerosol clear onto it after keying it ....but it would be shear madness , aersol clear isnt no where near as strong or durable as the factory sprayed stuff 

just leave it alone...i wouldnt even consider it


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

You will be able to remove that orange peel with wet sanding but check your car all around with a paint depth guage 1st.
This is a good series. Prep in the 1st video, wetsanding 2nd.




Do plenty of research. This is not a novice job really.
Id recommend you start on a panel from the breakers and hone your skills on it, not your car.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

If you need to ask the question to which the answer is no, if it was yes you would most probably make a right mess, your pal has done you a favour step from the car and find something else to do


----------

